# one month Rental in CT



## aajoshi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for a one bedroom (double room to share) near Cape Town City Bowl, Sea Point to rent for just only one month in March. My budget is about 4-5000rand. Can anyone suggest me which websites to look for or has address of agents?
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

aajoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for a one bedroom (double room to share) near Cape Town City Bowl, Sea Point to rent for just only one month in March. My budget is about 4-5000rand. Can anyone suggest me which websites to look for or has address of agents?
> Thank you.


hi

try Classifieds ? Gumtree Cape Town Free Classified Ads ? Gumtree Cape Town Online Community


----------

